#ubuntu-website 2008-08-11
<newz2000> emunkki: hi, sorry I didn't reply yesterday, my wife and son were both sick, if you still need me, I'm here
<vbabiy> hey newz2000 where is the bzr website source located
<newz2000> vbabiy: which website's source?
<vbabiy> newz2000: http://bazaar-vcs.org/
<newz2000> hmmm... do you want the source image of the wiki theme?
<vbabiy> no I was wondering if I where I could commit a branch to fix the css
<newz2000> it's not in a branch that I am aware of
<vbabiy> o
<newz2000> I'm sure it is but maintenance is now done by someone other than me
<newz2000> you should probably ask in #bzr
<newz2000> what did you fix?
<vbabiy> the Title text indent drives me crazy its enough on wide screens
<vbabiy_> newz2000: Did you say anything else, my internet is dead here
<newz2000> vbabiy_: no
<newz2000> I'm having inet probs too
<vbabiy_> it sucks here
<emunkki> newz2000, ping again; i was just asking about the feature tour progress/whether people have interest in helping?
<newz2000> emunkki: hey
<newz2000> ok, so the question is, who is the leader
<newz2000> emunkki: would you like to do it?
<newz2000> (I'd help you of course)
<newz2000> if not, I have an email composed to the list to ask for one
<newz2000> I could do it too I guess, though I can do very little of the work
<emunkki> i'd like to help with it, but can't do really a lot - i'm having a busy week (though i shouldn't have had) and my studies start next week, as i said
<newz2000> ok, I will ask for a leader and give 5 days, if not, then I will lead it
<newz2000> emunkki: how would you like to help?
<emunkki> i can help with the graphics/css
<newz2000> ok, then maybe I should not wait 5 days
<emunkki> but i can also help with xhtml/php/... if it's *really* needed
<newz2000> we probably won't use any php
<emunkki> yeah, anyway
<newz2000> emunkki: here's my adaption of your design for an email newsletter: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/projects/EmailNewsletter/email.html
<newz2000> though I need to add a right hand column in there somehow
<emunkki> hmm ok
<emunkki> i can see if i come up with something
<newz2000> emunkki: I'm afraid of being too pushy so I'm being a bit more passive than I normally would be...
<emunkki> naah.. just ask me
<emunkki> i will do what i have time for
<newz2000> if you want to help with the graphic design I'd love to discuss it with you, I'm available now if you like, or if you just want to go to town with it that's cool too
<emunkki> i think there's no reason to be part of oss community, if nobody can ask for your help ;)
<emunkki> sure, i'm having a free night
<emunkki> i was in sauna earlier so i might be a little slow though ;)
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> from a graphic designer point of view I've often had the best luck with fixed-width designs because its easy to create graphics for them that work in reliable ways. Do you have an opinion on the matter?
<emunkki> fixed-width design are the "easy way"
<emunkki> and sometimes it's understandable
<emunkki> if you eg. want ABSOLUTELY the same behaviour, look & feel for every visitor
<emunkki> i have a few books on non-fixed-width css design, and i can say that the layouts are already very close in reliability
<newz2000> so which do you like to dsign for?
<emunkki> well, i'm always heading for liquid layout
<emunkki> mostly because of really varying resolutions
<emunkki> and i also bumped into a great script
<emunkki> ajax, which can change the stylesheet on the fly if the browser window size > OR < than value x
<emunkki> and it seems to work perfectly
<emunkki> and is light
<newz2000> oh, that sounds slick
<emunkki> yes
<emunkki> i'll paste you the url, just a moment
<emunkki> http://www.themaninblue.com/writing/perspective/2006/01/19/
<emunkki> i think that is a REALLY powerful tool when used appropriately
<emunkki> and both the css styles are made with care and love
<emunkki> that the other doesn't look like b-class version of the other
<newz2000> ah, resolution dependent layout... that's just what I was looking for recently
<emunkki> yes
<emunkki> we're using it at http://fcviikingit.fi/
<emunkki> (yes i know the site looks bad but it's the clients wish)
<newz2000> I know how clients are
<emunkki> i suggest you dan cederholms 'bulletproof web design' on the liquid layouts problem/solutions, if you haven't read that yet
<emunkki> it's a wonderful book, as is his first
<emunkki> they're even way better than the eric meyer ones o.O
<newz2000> I'll investigate it, I've not seen it
<newz2000> so are you starting to visualize something for the feature tour?
<emunkki> http://simplebits.com/publications/bulletproof/
<emunkki> well i think we should gather the whole team together
<newz2000> Are you saying that because you don't like the "filmstrip" idea?
<emunkki> no, definately not
<emunkki> but i'd like to see the ajax/js guys and talk with them
<emunkki> agree on who does what etc.
<newz2000> ok. So I have a little problem with design by committee
<emunkki> ok...? :)
<newz2000> If you want to design it, this is what I suggest
<newz2000> Create a mockup that does a good job of conveying what you're picture in your mind
<newz2000> then we bring this idea to the group
<newz2000> (and we can do more than one idea in case another designer wants a hand at it)
<newz2000> but I'm a little concerned with too many people putting tons of time into a design just to have it trashed
<emunkki> yeah ok
<newz2000> so I'd kind of prefer to have one strong designer take a lead in creating a look, and I don't care who that designer is, as long as their good, and you are.
<newz2000> hey, speaking of good designers... here's BinaryDigits
<newz2000> emunkki: you may have some competition
<emunkki> hello BinaryDigits
<emunkki> sure
<emunkki> ;)
<BinaryDigits> oh hello!
<BinaryDigits> how is everyone?
<newz2000> great, how are you today?
<BinaryDigits> not bad thanks
<emunkki> anyway i was used to be a *very* HC css geek, but as time has passed by, i've become also more like an artist
<newz2000> BinaryDigits: we're talking about the feature tour, which if I remember correctly, you expressed some interest in too, am I right in that?
<emunkki> (the css geekiness shows in my book shelf, where 6/8 of the books i use for work are css only books ;))
<newz2000> that's pretty geeky
<emunkki> yes
<newz2000> I've got several books on the http protocol, so I may have you beat a little
<emunkki> and i might want one more ;(
<BinaryDigits> yep, although i did a mock up of the start page, not feature tour, but would love to give input on that as well :)
<newz2000> oh, start page
<newz2000> sorry, got a big confused
<emunkki> BinaryDigits, can i see the mockup?
<newz2000> emunkki: I think she put it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/IntrepidStartPage
<newz2000> first one
<BinaryDigits> sure, it's on the wiki
<BinaryDigits> ya
<newz2000> BinaryDigits: so regarding the start page, it's been shelved temporarily because of legal discussions
<emunkki> ah, that's a really early mockup
<BinaryDigits> oh ok... what legal discussions? or are we not able to ask? hehe
<newz2000> I full expect it to be shelved until about 8 days before release at which point it will become so burningly urgent that it consumes all of my/our time until its done
<emunkki> BinaryDigits, no, CIA will pick you up soonish
<newz2000> BinaryDigits: mozilla, google and canonical hammering out minutia
<emunkki> newz2000, well basically here's a story:
<BinaryDigits> ok
<emunkki> kubuntu folks might want to use the start page layout i made in the website
<emunkki> so we might put that up already soonish
<emunkki> and then we can adapt it for ubuntu start page
<emunkki> if you want
<emunkki> so it wouldn't hurt us so much even if we had 8 days
<newz2000> ok
<emunkki> if we decide to use that design, of course
<newz2000> of course
<newz2000> so lets return to the feature tour
<emunkki> sure
<newz2000> you were discussing an alternate layout/fluid design concept
<newz2000> I'm curious what you had in mind
<emunkki> yes, i think that without really heavy arguments for fixed-width, it shouldn't be used
<newz2000> ok, so you're opposed to fixed width
<newz2000> I'm fine with that though I don't feel so strongly on the matter. :-)
<emunkki> no, that's not the correct word
<newz2000> oh
<emunkki> let me think of a more appropriate one...
<emunkki> can't think of one :/
<emunkki> but anyway, just needs a strong argument
<newz2000> gotcha
<newz2000> here are my thoughts... we have a limited amount of information to display and it is very visual
<emunkki> if you don't have a reason to use fixed-width, don't use it
<newz2000> the benefit of a fixed width layout is that it will be consistent in its apperance...
<newz2000> the benefit of the fluid layout is that those who have a wider screen can see bigger pictures
<emunkki> definately
<newz2000> here's what I dislike about other feature tours
<emunkki> the question is, would the images be scalable?
<newz2000> good question
<newz2000> I've seen some ajax scripts that do image scaling
<newz2000> but I think the source images need to be photographic to get good results
<newz2000> and we don't have those kinds of images
<emunkki> yes
<BinaryDigits> argh, i need to leave, hope to run into you guys again tomorrow!
<newz2000> ok, ttyl
<newz2000> what I dislike:
<emunkki> BinaryDigits, see you later
<newz2000> boring images... for example, full desktop screenshots time after time where only a menu or a small window changes
<newz2000> full page refreshes for just new images
<newz2000> non-existient deescriptions of the images... I like it when the images are described
<emunkki> yeah..
<newz2000> seemingly endless images (a progress meter or some other status would be nice)
<newz2000> boring boring boring appearance (this is not critical, but WOW is good)
 * newz2000 is done
<emunkki> yeah
<emunkki> i agree
<newz2000> so you see, as a designer you have a lot of room for creativity
<emunkki> yeah
<emunkki> hmm
<emunkki> still i wonder whether the filmstrip will work with partial-screen shots
<newz2000> We don't have to do a film strip...
<emunkki> i like that idea
<newz2000> ok
<emunkki> i really don't want to let you think that i didn't like the idea
<emunkki> i'm just wondering how it will work in action
<newz2000> well, let me say this...
<newz2000> I wasn't actually pushing for a real film strip, I was just trying to describe how the images would be lined up side by side with small gaps
<newz2000> I think that if properly done the filmstrip could look beautiful, though it could also be cheesy
<newz2000> but what I liked a lot was the smooth scrolling horizontal effect where there's a large image, no thumbnails needed...
<newz2000> and the filmstrip analogy explained how images could be side by side without needing to look continuous
<emunkki> aha ;)
<emunkki> sure..
<emunkki> hmm
<newz2000> emunkki: do you want to work on a graphical mockup then?
<emunkki> yeah
<newz2000> ok
<emunkki> i think i can come up with maybe a few alternatives
<emunkki> just have to let the ideas grow on my head :)
<newz2000> go for it
<newz2000> I'm going to split for the day, I've got a sick family so better go take care of them
<emunkki> yeah
<emunkki> see you later
<newz2000> ;-)
<emunkki> i'll pm you when i have something ready
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-13
<MadsRH> What is happening with the "help offered" part of the Wanted site? Is it being discussion? I can't see anything happening on the mailinglist, here or in the forum :-(
<MadsRH> Should I open a thread to start the discussion?
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-14
<melat0nin> the wiki is very slow today
<emunkki> it's always :P
<melat0nin> :/
<vbabiy> newz2000: Hey
<newz2000> hey vbabiy!
<emunkki>  
<vbabiy> newz2000: I got some free time on my hands coming up and I want to really get something going with the feature tour. Has anything changed since we last spoke
<newz2000> vbabiy: we've had good discussion with emunkki
<newz2000> he's good at design and concepting (and css) but he's also running out of time
<newz2000> before he gets busy
<newz2000> hey emunkki, around?
<emunkki> sure
<emunkki> ;)
<newz2000> hey, had any break throughs on the feature tour?
<emunkki> not really
<emunkki> i will be busy until monday i think
<newz2000> oh too bad
<emunkki> i know :(
<newz2000> when does your school start?
<emunkki> monday :P
<emunkki> but really, i will be less busy then than now
<vbabiy> yeah emunkki you going to busy
<vbabiy> or not
<vbabiy> :0
<vbabiy> :)
<emunkki> i got three new clients yesterday
<emunkki> (commercial)
<newz2000> I guess that's the good news
<vbabiy> very cool
<emunkki> well the good news is that i'm also a workaholic
<newz2000> although I don't know why you'd rather help those guys who pay you money when you could help us for free
<vbabiy> lol
<emunkki> yeah i've thought that myself ;)
 * newz2000 is waiting for the wiki
<newz2000> it's going very very slow today
<newz2000> maybe if I hit refresh a bunch of times it will go faster because it knows I'm in a rush
<emunkki> lol
<emunkki> maybe it will put you in the back of the queue
<vbabiy> its been slow lately
<newz2000> vbabiy: how would you like to help on the feature tour?
<vbabiy> what do mean?
<newz2000> I think it will be a multi-person job, I was just curious what part you feel you'd like to do?
<vbabiy> really anything
<vbabiy> Coding, Markup, Css
<newz2000> vbabiy: lets give emunkki a fighthing chance to get a design done (if he still wants to). Until there's a design there's not much coding to be done.
<newz2000> But I am definitely eager for you to contribute
<vbabiy> newz2000: well I am still going to work on some design maybe I will get something good
<emunkki> just throw in ideas, don't count on me if you're in hurry
<newz2000> emunkki: ok.
<emunkki> i can still design something when i have time though, if you don't have any design ready for use
<newz2000> vbabiy: go for it...
<newz2000> emunkki: go for it
<newz2000> :-)
<vbabiy> yeah, I think the more design we have the more option we have to use
<newz2000> sure
<newz2000> here are some tips...
<newz2000> don't feel like you have to copy ubuntu.com. It should be clear people are still on the ubuntu website but it doesn't have to be an exact match
<newz2000> also, go for "subdued" or "muted" styling elements. Less is more.
<Diptanu> Hi everyone
<newz2000> hi Diptanu!
<Diptanu> I just got here
<newz2000> so I see ;-)
<Diptanu> ya
<newz2000> Diptanu: what blog did you hear about this at?
<Diptanu> Beerfruit
<newz2000> hah
<Diptanu> ya
<Diptanu> sorry. Bearfruit.org
<newz2000> that would be my blog then. :-)
<Diptanu> I am a web developer...I have founded a startup of my own in India.
<Diptanu> Wow
<Diptanu> Thats great.
<newz2000> Where in Inidia are you Diptanu?
<Diptanu> Bangalore
<Diptanu> I read your blog everyday
<newz2000> Sorry, it hasn't changed a ton lately
<newz2000> so what part of web development is your speciality?
<Diptanu> Its alright. I like your thoughts
<Diptanu> especially the photoshop one
<Diptanu> I like using swig
<Diptanu> for serverside scripting
<newz2000> The only swig I've heard of is the thing that lets you use C code in python or ruby
<Diptanu> You know. write good and fast c code and bind it with python..and stuff...
<newz2000> gotcha
<Diptanu> Ya ur right
<newz2000> very interesting, I've not heard of it used in web development really
<Diptanu> And on frontend I am alike a regular web developer
<Diptanu> Ya..
<Diptanu> Actually i started using it accidentally
<newz2000> do you have a website?
<Diptanu> I had  to write a module which was supposed to work as a daemon
<Diptanu> Ya...my site is http://lifeoz.com
<Diptanu> So u were talking about some problems with this ubuntu website.
<newz2000> the navigation syndication?
<Diptanu> ya
<newz2000> did you have an idea?
<Diptanu> not really..
<Diptanu> just did some random thinking..
<Diptanu> Do you work with open source full time?
<newz2000> yes, I work for Canonical as the ubuntu.com web master
<Diptanu> I see..Great
<newz2000> Some people here have suggested I rethink the navigation entirely
<Diptanu> ok...
<newz2000> so I recently installed some tracking code to see how people use the navigation... what they click on, what they don't
<newz2000> and as it turns out, people rarely click on the top navigation
<Diptanu> I see
<newz2000> getting rid of that may make life much easier and take away the need to syndicate it
<Diptanu_> Sorry i got disconnected
<newz2000> the last thing said after you said, "I see" was: newz2000: getting rid of that may make life much easier and take away the need to syndicate it
<Diptanu_> ok
<newz2000> Diptanu_: so are you up very early or are you up very late?
<Diptanu_> I am up very late
<newz2000> I've got a friend in Pune who I keep in touch with... I never hear from him at this time of day.
<Diptanu_> He must be sleeping by now
<Diptanu_> :-)
<Diptanu_> Actually you see..
<Diptanu_> I am trying to look into the spidermonkey code...And i am finding it very interesting
<Diptanu_> So..i was going to ask you
<Diptanu_> How do people navigate thorugh the site then
<Diptanu_> I mean majority
<newz2000> they use the navigation on the left
<Diptanu_> ok
<newz2000> I actually only track three things, top, left and footer
<Diptanu_> i see
<newz2000> 13% use left, 2% top and 0.0% use footer
<Diptanu_> interesting
<Diptanu_> i am not surprised with the footer stat though
<newz2000> yeah, me either
<Diptanu_> I thought top should hav been more
<newz2000> I think it will take a lot of people by surprise.
<Diptanu_> Ya true.
<newz2000> I believe next month I will go to a meeting with some of the people in the company about the website to plan a redesign later this year
<newz2000> they all feel strongly about this top portion
<newz2000> and I think this stat will blow their mind
<newz2000> Diptanu_: regarding spidermonkey, have you see this: http://www.aptana.com/jaxer/ ?
<newz2000> it's like php or rails but its done in javascript, so you can run js on the client and the server
<newz2000> I don't know if it uses spidermonkey or rhino or something else though
<Dip> Sorry the line keeps getting disconnected
<newz2000> Dip what was the last you heard?
<Dip> The stat would blow the minds of many
<Dip> I was involved with the LUG of my college
<Dip> during undergrad
<newz2000> newz2000: Diptanu_: regarding spidermonkey, have you see this: http://www.aptana.com/jaxer/ ?
<newz2000> newz2000: it's like php or rails but its done in javascript, so you can run js on the client and the server
<newz2000> newz2000: I don't know if it uses spidermonkey or rhino or something else though
<Dip> Ya
<newz2000> its one of those things on my list to check out one day
<Dip> I had read about it
<Dip> And i thought about giving it a shot
<Dip> I feel it should use some kind of scripting using the JSR 223 or so, like rhino
<Dip> Thats the best way of running JS on server. Phoboes does the same
<Dip> Do u use APtana
<Dip> ?
<newz2000> Not any more, used to
<Dip> ok
<newz2000> I'm still looking for the perfect tool
<Dip> Netbeans has come with good JS support of late. But its still solw
<Dip> slow
<Dip> same with me :)
<newz2000> I just downloaded the beta of 6.5
<Dip> ok
<newz2000> about 10m ago
<Dip> i did the same in morning
<Dip> with the php support
<Dip> Have u been to india?
<newz2000> my complaint with 6.1 was that to do a js project you have to create a whole project with some server side language like java. You can't just create an folder of html pages.
<newz2000> Dip: no, never been to Asia at all
<newz2000> I wanted to go to my friends wedding a few years ago in New Dehli
<newz2000> too $$$ at the time though
<Dip> I see..
<newz2000> have you been to the US?
<Dip> New Delhi is a lively place
<Dip> No.
<Dip> Next year i will visit Montreal, canada
<Dip> I will be presenting a tutorial at Gecco
<newz2000> Gecco?
<Dip> genetic and evolutionary computation conference
<newz2000> what will you present? (if you're allowed to say)
<Dip> I did some work with particle swarm optimization...
<Dip> during my undergrad
<Dip> I made a toolbox for using that algorithm
<Dip> I will present that
<Dip> So what else is coming up with Ubuntu?
<newz2000> 8.10 in October
<Dip> ok
<Dip> Coming back to that left navigation panel
<Dip> Why dont u do a dynamic menus
<Dip> users may just want to see what is there. Might not go to that particular page
<newz2000> what do you mean by dynamic menus?
<Dip> Like when the user hover over a menu item.
<Dip> The sub menus should show up..
<Dip> Kinda like an accordion
<newz2000> I feel they tend to hurt usability, also they tend to surprise users.
<newz2000> A lot of people don't realize we have those now on the top menu
<Dip> ya.
<Dip> May be its a way too top..
<Dip> The left pane is way too visible and catchy
<Dip> What do u guys use in the backend
<newz2000> We use drupal, a php based cms
<Dip> ok
<Dip> I could not ease myself with cms like joomla and drupal.
<Dip> Does they really help?
<newz2000> they can. We have quite a few people who update the website that don't know HTML and that type of stuff
<newz2000> I think it helps them
<Dip> I see
<Dip> That is a viable use case. You are right
<Dip> So have u fired up ur netbeans?
<nand> hmm, were you aware the ubuntu theme used in ubuntu.com is not rendering correctly on IE6?
 * nand has a hard time making brainstorm looks at least decent on IE...
 * nand slaps IE
<newz2000> nand: yes, I'm so sorry
<newz2000> are you basing your theme of ubuntu07?
<newz2000> ubuntu07 has more bugs than... something with a lot of bugs
<newz2000> canonical07 is better
<newz2000> if you don't mind a fixed-width theme, ubuntu08 is the best
<newz2000> ubuntu08 can be seen at shipit.ubuntu.com
<nand> hmm, it's based on the theme that was used on the QA sites. there is a canonical trademark so I guess its cano07
<newz2000> and what problem are you having with ie6?
<newz2000> the only one I know of is the white line down the rhs
<nand> newz2000: well, the border of the theme on the left and right goes crazy
<nand> let me show you...
<nand> urg, IE6 crashed again
<nand> reinstalling
<newz2000> that's ok
 * nand is feeling nostalgic :)
<newz2000> I don't think I need to see it to feel your pain
<newz2000> nand: are you working on the theme for brainstorm?
<melat0nin> i can take a screenshot in ies4linux if you want
<nand> and basicall ATM, my problem is that the theme on brainstorm.... show a blank page :)
<newz2000> oh
<nand> I mean, the devel version: http://devel.ideatorrent.org
<newz2000> I remember that prob... we fixed it long ago I thought
<nand> do you remember what was it about?
<newz2000> no, I can't think of it at the moment
<newz2000> can you duplicate it on ubuntu.com?
<nand> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/3685/ubuntucomyl9.png => shipit.ubuntu.com
<nand> here again, the left and right go crazy... that's the other problem I'm facing
<newz2000> that's not shipit, that's ubuntu.com
<nand> oh yeah
<newz2000> that's the problem I know about, though worse than when I saw it previously
<newz2000> nand: grab the css from the current ubuntu.com site and try using it
<newz2000> I'll bet something has changed and it didn't make it to the theme on launchpad
<nand> ok, trying
<newz2000> maybe do a diff between them
<newz2000> I've got to finish up some graphics before the end of my day, so I'm not going to be able to help much
<newz2000> first "des moines web geeks" meeting is tonight. ;-)
<nand> newz2000: thanks a lot, anyway time bed for me, but I'll have to handle that soonish anyway.
<newz2000> ok, if you're ok with fixed width, ping me and I'll get you ubuntu08
<nand> newz2000: do you have a non-fixed version of it? :)
<nand> working perfectly on IE
<newz2000> no, sorry, though canonical.com's theme is better and nearly identical
<newz2000> it has the "short page" problem though where rhs gets cut off on short pages
<newz2000> just need a min-height for that though
<Volans> newz2000: Hi :) the same short page problem that was on the fridge?
<newz2000> similar
<nand> good night all!
<Volans> ah, if you need nand I can help for the IE6 min-heignt problem
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-15
<Diptanu> Hi
<newz2000> hey Diptanu
<Diptanu> How ru doing?
<newz2000> so far so good
<Diptanu> :)
<Diptanu> Busy with work?
<newz2000> yeah, I'm going to take next week off, so trying to wrap everything up
<Diptanu> I see...going for a holdiday or something..
<Diptanu> >
<newz2000> just getting stuff done around the house
<Diptanu> i see..
<Diptanu> ECMAScript harmony is a hot news today !
<vbabiy> newz2000: where can I got the ubuntu title font? The one with cap letters
<newz2000> vbabiy: if you're in ubuntu you can get it via synaptic/apt
<vbabiy> newz2000: does that one have the Caps
<newz2000> I don't know
<newz2000> The #ubuntu-art maybe a better place to ask
<vbabiy> thanks
<hubuntu> vbabiy, you can it here:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTitle
<vbabiy> hubuntu: thanks I found it
<vbabiy> newz2000: you got a min
<newz2000> vbabiy: sure
<vbabiy> what do you think of this http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/
<newz2000> vbabiy: describe to me what I'm looking at
<newz2000> it looks nice by the way
<vbabiy> well a user could choose what they want to see from either the wheel or the menu on the left. Below would a be description along the bottom an images at the right.
<vbabiy> in order for this page to work it all has to be ajax, no refresh
<vbabiy> newz2000: does that make sense?
<newz2000> yes, sorry for delay, getting hit on two sides
<vbabiy> newz2000: don't worry about
<newz2000> so you're design is getting better by leaps and strides
<newz2000> there are three problems, and two are related to typography
<newz2000> so easy to fix
<newz2000> we avoid serif fonts and we avoid the Ubuntu title font
<newz2000> the other problem is that I think the feature tour should start out by showing features on the first screen without requiring them to make a choice
<newz2000> so the first page might be a "highlights" or overview
<newz2000> and there will be things like, "office" and "multimedia" as options people can dig into if they like
<newz2000> but the first thing they see should make them drool and want ubuntu without seeing a single other page
<vbabiy> thats a good point
<newz2000> I think you've done a good thing by getting rid of the header image at the top, I think you can also get rid of search
<newz2000> that allows you to get a lot of visuals in above the fold
<vbabiy> yeah
<newz2000> (by above the fold I mean they can see it without having to scroll)
<vbabiy> yeah, I understand
<vbabiy> newz2000: do you like this for the detail page?
<vbabiy> I have some ideas for the drool part
<vbabiy> I will play with this weekend
<newz2000> what do you mean by detail page?
<newz2000> oh I get you
<vbabiy> newz2000: kinda like I want to know more
<newz2000> gotcha
<newz2000> lets see...
<newz2000> in my mind I can often imagine things that are impossible to do in the real world
<newz2000> but I could imagine us doing a layout this wide like you've done that won't need a detail page
<newz2000> for example, imagine the "user stories" block you have in your mockup being present for each image
<newz2000> let me find a link... just a sec
<vbabiy> oaky
<vbabiy> okay
<newz2000> http://digitarald.de/playground/fly-over-background/
<newz2000> wait for the background iamge to load before you click around
<newz2000> and don't get too excited, this idea won't work perfectly
<newz2000> but I want you to notice the smooth animation
<vbabiy> That would be really nice for the screen shots
<newz2000> yeah, but Ken and I tried it a while back and it doesn't work out
<vbabiy> that way we could use full desktop shots and only show the keey parts
<newz2000> yeah, we tried that
<vbabiy> newz2000: why didn't it work
<newz2000> you need a huge desktop and then the image is too big, it takes for ever to load or the jpg compression is so high that the picture looks bad
<newz2000> but notice the smooth scrolling?
<newz2000> so picture this instead...
<newz2000> no up down diagnol stuff, just left/right
<newz2000> just a sec
<newz2000> and images are laid out side by side with a small gap between then, kind of like a filmstrip
<vbabiy> that is what I had in mind for the screen shots next to the description
<newz2000> but it doesn't need to actually look like a filmstrip
<vbabiy> newz2000: yeah kinda like you would do hover sate buttons
<vbabiy> in css
<newz2000> so when you click the "next" arrow, the image slides in from the right, underneath your gray box
<vbabiy> just move the background in a animated way
<newz2000> the contents of the grey box would then change to match whatever the current image is (i.e. it would describe the current image)
<vbabiy> yeah
<newz2000> Do you think you could mock that up?
 * emunkki is online for at least a moment, if someone wants to ask something
<vbabiy> yeah
<vbabiy> emunkki: did you see my mockup?
<newz2000> hey emunkki
<emunkki> vbabiy, nope
<emunkki> hello newz2000
<vbabiy> emunkki: http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/ let us know what you think
<emunkki> hmm, maybe the top part could be just a little bit more effective
<emunkki> like not taking so much space
<emunkki> but the disc looks great
<emunkki> especially if it will have "animated" moving effects
<vbabiy> emunkki: that part will have to try but it may get tricky
<emunkki> hm..
<emunkki> yeah
<vbabiy> emunkki: it will have a roller states
<emunkki> the reason i'd like the top part (title, navi) to be not so big that i'd like to see the lower media .. thing right away
<emunkki> if you know what i'm trying to say
<emunkki> i'm a bit bad at english atm :P
<vbabiy> well me a newz2000 where talk to loose the nav on the right and make to logo on the top left smaller
<emunkki> yes
<emunkki> definately
<emunkki> and maybe rethink the centered title as well
<emunkki> but we'll see how it will look when we have some progress
<newz2000> yeah
<vbabiy> yeah
<vbabiy> http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/ here is how it looks with out the nav and small logo
<emunkki> but as newz2000(?) i dislike the ubuntu-title font a bit :)
<emunkki> ++++
<emunkki> maybe ubuntu+linux for humans in the same font
<emunkki> (size and written like a sentence)
<emunkki> and the "what is new in ubuntu?" text in the right side?
<vbabiy> yeah we can play with those fonts
<newz2000> I'm pretty sure the heading will be something like, "See what's new for Ubuntu 8.10"
<emunkki> ubuntu 8.10 - What's new?
<newz2000> maybe in the top right where the nav was there should be a link to the download page
<newz2000> sure
<emunkki> just add the end next to the ubuntu logo
<vbabiy> newz2000: I think we should leave some room for some kinda nav
<newz2000> that's fine, do leave room somewhere prominent for the download button
<vbabiy> newz2000: okay
<vbabiy> do you guys think its a stage that I could start converting it in to HTML
<vbabiy> CSS and JS
<newz2000> lets get a mockup and send it to the list
<newz2000> try to do the things I suggested
<newz2000> then we'll get some refinements done
<newz2000> but I'm eager to get to the build stage
<emunkki> i can definately help with css if there's some problems at any stage
<newz2000> vbabiy: what graphic design tool are you using?
<vbabiy> newz2000: inkscape, I have completely fallen in LOVE :D
<newz2000> cool
<vbabiy> newz2000: so you will be gone all next week right
<newz2000> if you start slicing now you'll have to do it all over again for sure, so lets get the graphics pretty much how we like them
<newz2000> vbabiy: not really, I won't be on as often but I'll be around
<vbabiy> o okay
<newz2000> I'm not going anywhere
<vbabiy> newz2000: O I thought you were traveling
<newz2000> no, I'm taking some vacation time to get some work done around the house
<vbabiy> I have a 2 hour drive tom, so I will try to get this done tom. and get back to you gys
<vbabiy> guys
<newz2000> I can't wait to see it
<emunkki> me either
<newz2000> btw, a new web developer (front end) job came up yesterday
<newz2000> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_FEWD/
<emunkki> :o
<emunkki> hired?
<emunkki> aha, job only
<newz2000> just showed up on the website yesterday
<newz2000> full time employment
<emunkki> hmmh.
<vbabiy> newz2000: I already applied
<vbabiy> I didn't get the last one
<emunkki> do you know about the salary?
<newz2000> emunkki: the quote I heard back before I started was that Mark hated salary negotians
<emunkki> meh
<newz2000> honestly though, I have no clue what the cost of living is in your area so just ask for what you think is fair and what you need
<emunkki> aha ok
<emunkki> not going to apply for that job though
<vbabiy> newz2000: have you thought about another meeting yet?
<emunkki> i believe that i'll earn a better living with my current job
<emunkki> :/
<newz2000> freelance is hard to beet
<newz2000> beat
<newz2000> :-)
<emunkki> yes, fd
<newz2000> but I personally hated freelance
<newz2000> I hated not knowing for sure when I was going to get work
<emunkki> especially if you're asking for high rates
<newz2000> and I hated not having paid vacations
<emunkki> i seem to have the opposite problem :D
<newz2000> I worked too much
<emunkki> i really don't know when i will have vacation the next time
<vbabiy> emunkki: that is the problem with freelance
<emunkki> basically yes
<newz2000> right, I never took a vacation other than a three day weekend for nearly 5 years
<emunkki> things would be a LOT easier if i didn't have to study at the same time
<emunkki> well, there's days i just CAN'T work
<emunkki> i'm too tired for that (not only because of work)
<emunkki> then i'll just hang out, wake up late etc...
<emunkki> if i don't have to go to studies
<newz2000> some people thrive on freelance type of stuff, I've noticed artists especially do. It was too stressful for me.
<vbabiy> well alright guys I will be around ping me if you need me.
<newz2000> ok, ttyl vbabiy
<newz2000> I think I better go to the doctor, I'm getting sick. :-(
<emunkki> newz2000, definately... it's really great to work as a freelnace artist rather than full-time
<emunkki> you're way more free of your designs
<emunkki> even if the client had their own ideas and wants and needs
<newz2000> oh, I'm good at dealing with clients
<emunkki> sure, i'm also
<newz2000> they get what's good for them if they like it or not. :-)
<emunkki> but still they have some needs
<emunkki> and i do want that clients are happy
<emunkki> i don't need to add every project in my portfolio
<emunkki> and can do what clients want, not what i want
<emunkki> those clients usually produce more clients..
<newz2000> oh yeah, sure. I just mean those clients who can never make up their mind
<emunkki> haha, yeah
<emunkki> i had one
<newz2000> get done and then they want to change everything
<emunkki> but she was kind of annoying
<emunkki> "please move this photo 1mm left"
<emunkki> "in web?"
<emunkki> :P
<emunkki> and she used ie5.5
<emunkki> or was it even 5<5.5
<newz2000> I've gotta go to the doctor, I'll have to ttyl
<emunkki> yeah, hope you're alright! :)
<jpds> Could someone please link the links at: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror/3 ?
<jpds> Oh, and the last one should be changed to: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+newmirror
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-16
<Diptanu> Hi
<Diptanu> Matthew are you there>
<acrousey> hi, i'm kind of curious how far along everything is for promoting the upcoming release of 8.10.
<nand> anyone interested: http://www.junauza.com/2008/08/10-best-designed-linux-distribution.html :)
<jpds> nand: We're not in the top 10?
<nand> nup. Ubuntu Studio is the first
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-17
<jpds> Hi there, could someone please look in bug #258444
<ubot3> Malone bug 258444 in ubuntu-website "Please change Turkish mirrors location to Europe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258444
<mdke> jpds: I'm not 100% sure of the process for adding/amending mirrors, but have you tried asking in #ubuntu-mirrors? Regular website editors can't edit that page
<jpds> mdke: elmo told me to report it against ubuntu-website on LP.
<mdke> jpds: well, newz2000 may know more, but in the past I've been used to seeing the sysadmins update the mirror list
<jpds> mdke: OK, thanks.
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-10
<Ng> --help
<AliTabuger7> Does anyone know what has to be done for the spreadubuntu project to get the official spreadubuntu.com domain?
<AliTabuger7> hello?
<AliTabuger7> Hi everyone!
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-11
<Ng> AliTabuger7: perhaps talk a little with newz2000 later when he's awake (he's in the US), but probably you'll be wanting to submit a request to rt@ubuntu.com with as much information as possible
<newz2000> Hi AliTabuger7, are you the one I talked to a few months ago about this?
<AliTabuger7> I believe you talked to me and Ruben Romero <huayra@ubuntu.com>
<newz2000> AliTabuger7: What did you have in mind regarding spreadubuntu?\
<AliTabuger7> Mostly I was hoping to get the domains. I don't really care who hosts it.
<newz2000> AliTabuger7: you use drupal, right?
<AliTabuger7> Drupal 6, yes.
<newz2000> What modules do you use besides the built in ones?
<AliTabuger7> It's extremely customized:
<AliTabuger7> Views, CCK, imagecache, boost (optional), fivestar, votingapi, an in house modification of the poll module, i18n, l10n_client, launchpad openid, openid teams, CAPTCHA, date, gravatar, poormanscron (optional), pathauto, google analytics, and XML sitemap.
<AliTabuger7> we also use a very customized ubuntu-nj theme
<AliTabuger7> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu/devel-drupal6/files/head%3A/sites/all/modules/
<AliTabuger7> some of those are not enabled
<AliTabuger7> Again, I am fine with continuing to host it, but would also be open to an opportunity to get it hosted.
<AliTabuger7> newz2000: What do we have to do to get the spreadubuntu.com and spreadubuntu.org domains?
<newz2000> AliTabuger7: I don't have the full answers for this, what we need to do is get a request created. If you want to continue to host it yourself than security requirements are less strict.
<newz2000> If you're asking for us to host it there will probably be concerns about some of your modules.
<newz2000> Here's what you should do next...
<AliTabuger7> Ok. Lets keep it simple. Maybe after a code review and greater popularity it could be hosted.
<newz2000> just a sec
<newz2000> AliTabuger7: sorry for delay, here's what to do
<newz2000> Send an email to rt@ubuntu.com asking for the domain to be pointed at the other site
<newz2000> Please make sure your site is ready
<newz2000> If you have gpg please sign your request so that people know who you are
<newz2000> Be brief in your email
<newz2000> include at the end that you use drupal and what modules you have enabled
<AliTabuger7> No problem on the delay. Is it a pointing like a redirect? or a full parking? I'll sign it and be brief.
<newz2000> I don't know if they'll do it for sure, but I suspect they will
<newz2000> I suspect they'll point the DNS A record at your IP
<newz2000> please cc me on the email so I can keep updted on it
<AliTabuger7> do you prefer your canonical.com email address? I emailed that one a few days ago.
<newz2000> Yes, that's great
<newz2000> I did get your email but has some time off so haven't had a chance to reply
<AliTabuger7> I understand.
<newz2000> AliTabuger7: regarding the Ubuntu download counter, probably not.
<AliTabuger7> It is probably too complicated. I might just do a summation of the torrent tracker download stats just to have a number.
<newz2000> We've looked into it and we do some basic tracking but there are so many ways to get Ubuntu and so many different sources / mirrors the best you can do is a guess
<AliTabuger7> A guess would be better than nothing, in my opinion.
<AliTabuger7> Who is rt@ubuntu.com anyway?
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-13
<AliTabuger71> newz2000: would you mind adding a testimonial about my work with SpreadUbuntu on my wiki? I'd love to get one of those nice @ubuntu.com email addresses in recognition of it. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/edb82189
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-16
<mdke> nhandler: it's not a bad idea to think about a formal policy for that
<mdke> nhandler: but ultimately as I understand it, it is a matter under Canonical control
<nhandler> mdke: Yep. Since Canonical has complete control over the domain/subdomains (unlike debian.net where any DD can create a subdomain), this would probably be up to them
<mdke> nhandler: right, although a policy would come in handy
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-17
<kim0> stas: hey there .. how are ya
<stas> kim0: hey
<stas> good, whats up
<kim0> great
<kim0> got a little question
<kim0> basically .. I have no control over when the side bar shows
<kim0> It shows on the posts page only
<kim0> How do I change that
<stas> you want it to appear on pages too?
<kim0> stas: it'd be ideal if that were configurable with the widget context plugin ?
<kim0> stas: I was it to appear on the front page which is not the posts page
<kim0> s/was/want/
<stas> the initial idea was to not use sidebar on pages, so you will need to comment a line of code in functions.php and modify 2 lines of CSS
<stas> but that's up to you, I don't want it changes
<stas> changed
<kim0> I understand
<stas> imho there's enough navigation stuff even on pages
<stas> if you want i can show you the lines
<stas> you need to modify
<kim0> yes please do
<kim0> a diff would be great :)
<stas> See functions.php line #137 and #147
<stas> modify the if() argument to true
<stas> that should show up the sidebars
<kim0> what's is_home()
<stas> the blog page
<stas> it checks if this is the blog page it shows sidebar
<stas> in css
<stas> look at lines
<stas> #84-#93
<stas> comment them and leave a single line where #container is 650px;
<stas> should work
<stas> same for #content
<stas> or you can remove them and modify line #82, #83
<stas> change the width
<stas> thats all
<stas> thats in style.css
 * stas brb food
 * stas back
<kim0> stas: the php is working fine .. css is not .. I commented lines 84-93 and basically not sure what 2 other lines to put
<kim0> so right now the right bar starts after the page is finished
<kim0> stas: oh I edited lines 82,83 as you said .. now it looks fine ..
<kim0> I made the width 640px .. not sure what the optimal value would be ?
<stas> lines #82, #83, put width from the commented lines
<kim0> ah 650px then .. thanks
<kim0> css is totally not my thing :)
<kim0> stas: is there any example on using the "slider" javascript code in your theme .. I wanna play with it
<stas> kim0: try this uri
<stas> http://rivalry.nerd.ro/
<stas> its my local machine
<kim0> cool
<stas> kim0: checkout the footer
<stas> basically this website uses all the theme features
<kim0> stas: so the 5 js loaded in the <head> are not needed for me ?
<stas> depends
<stas> 3 of them are required
<stas> jquery, corners and loco.js
<stas> fancybox is my plugins script
<stas> so ignore it
<stas> so there are 4 js one of them is slider
<kim0> stas: is that slider code something standard ?
<kim0> or did u code it urself
<stas> !ping
<ubot4`> pong
<stas> !google nimo slider
<ubot4`> stas: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stas> kim0: http://nivo.dev7studios.com/
<newz2000> hi, did I miss anything good?
<newz2000> I'm seeing great progress on the countdowns
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-18
<newz2000> ryanakca: hey, around?
<newz2000> kubuntu download page is broken
<newz2000> because of the point release
<ryanakca> newz2000: Have a fix?
<newz2000> point it at 10.04.1 and it will work in 15 min
<newz2000> (except netbook version)
<newz2000> actually, 10.04.1 is now live so it will work right away
<newz2000> the link to une is not changing
<ryanakca> OK
<ryanakca> Done
<newz2000> thanks ryanakca
<maccam941> packages.ubuntu.com breaks when you try to browse the maverick packages
<maccam941> Error:  more than one suite specified for show_static (dapper dapper-updates  dapper-backports hardy hardy-updates hardy-backports intrepid  intrepid-updates intrepid-backports jaunty jaunty-updates  jaunty-backports karmic karmic-updates karmic-backports lucid)
<maccam941> packages.ubuntu.com still breaks when you try to browse the maverick packages
<maccam941> can anyone confirm that someone is working on the issue?
<nhandler> maccam941: Rhonda filed an RT ticket a while ago that fixed a few issues with packages.u.c. I don't think the ticket has been closed yet, but I might be wrong
<maccam941> nhandler: k, just wanted to make sure the devs were aware
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-19
<jpds> newz2000: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+question/121808
<newz2000> thanks jpds, just saw that, will fix shortly
<thymox> Hi peeps - had an unexpected 404 on the ubuntu.com site just now.  http://webapps.ubuntu.com/course_locator/country_GB/ links to http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/trainingpartner/locate but the latter doesn't exist.
<Viper550> hey
 * newz2000 looks into it
<Viper550> I finally posted on the mailing list about the fluxbb 1.4 theme
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-20
<newz2000> mdke: I've submitted the wiki theme for live testing. The plan is to set up an alias domain like wiki-testing.ubuntu.com where it can be broadly viewed. (not sure what the domain will be yet)
<newz2000> mdke: I'll subscribe you to the branch
<newz2000> not sure if that does anything useful for you though :-/
<mdke> newz2000: thanks I'd be happy to have a look and test it on a desktop wiki
<mdke> newz2000: one thing I'd be interested in is making sure that we can distinguish in a nice visible way between wiki.u and help.u - to avoid confusion between the two
<newz2000> mdke: I've got an idea for that
<mdke> newz2000: ooh
<newz2000> mdke: for example, see this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community
<newz2000> Where it says Community support Overview
<newz2000> someone here is calling that the "breadcrumb"
<newz2000> and it displays context
<newz2000> I think the combination of the selected item in the top menu, context provided in the 2nd menu (grey bar below the top) and the breadcrumb we can make it pretty clear
<mdke> yes, that sounds sane. A lot of vertical space though
<mdke> we could consider a modified logo in the top right I guess, on top of your idea, because just changing the top menu and breadcrumb doesn't make it look like a separate website
<newz2000> Do you think it needs to look like a separate website or is it only necessary to let people know where they are?
<mdke> I was asking myself the same question. I'm not sure
<newz2000> I will get you access to the code for testing by Monday at the latest, but I will see if I can get it to you sooner
<mdke> it's not a public branch?
<newz2000> no, I foolishly combined all the themes, even non-public ones, into one branch
<newz2000> I've got to fix that
<mdke> oh, I see, you have themes for multiple wikis already?
<mdke> I'd be happy just to look at a base one if it is easier
<newz2000> well, canonical intranet and this new one are the interesting ones
<newz2000> I subscribed you to a branch called something like canonical-webmonkeys, did you get some kind of notification about that?
<mdke> nor ywr
<mdke> or rather, "not yet"
<newz2000> ok, it was this morning so that means "not ever"
<newz2000> mdke: can you see https://code.launchpad.net/~newz/canonical-webmonkeys/wikithemes
<mdke> yes :)
<newz2000> can you branch from that?
<newz2000> actually, I'm just going to send you a zip file of everything you need
<mdke> the webpage tells me I can branch it
<mdke> I'm not on an ubuntu system though but will try tomorrow
<newz2000> please keep in mind that I've not gotten permission to share this publicly so please use this for personal testing
<mdke> of course
<newz2000> don't sweat it, it's probabbly too late to be hacking on wikis anyway
<newz2000> oh, wait, you've married over a year now, so maybe its not too late
<mdke> heh. 3 years, but it probably is too late for me anyway
<mdke> funny how the time flies eh?
<newz2000> yeah, that's amazing
<newz2000> so you'll get two things from me, one is a wiki theme branch, you've seen it before I believe
<mdke> ok, I'll check it over the weekend, thanks for working on it and sharing
<newz2000> you'll also get a brahcn of assets, css and images
<newz2000> I'll send you instructions on how to make them work together
<mdke> ok, that's great
<mdke> thanks again
<newz2000> my pleasure, have a nice night and weekend
<mdke> you too
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-21
<Viper550> hey
<ChrisWoollard> Does anybody here take care of wiki.ubuntu.com?
<ChrisWoollard> I don't know if any of you take care of the ubuntu wiki. If you do I have discovered a problem.
<ChrisWoollard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA has been deleted or is broken.
<nhandler> Hmm...I keep getting Page could not get locked. Missing 'current' file?
<nhandler> But it doesn't look like anyone is editing it
<ChrisWoollard> i tried to revert to a previous version but it wouldn't let me save it either
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-15
<cprofitt> anyone in for a question?
<mhall119> cprofitt: it's harvest's fault
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> just curious if there is a models.py in loco-directory?
<mhall119> there's more than one
<cprofitt> I am reading some generic stuff about django, but could not find one
<mhall119> that, coincidentally, is harvest's fault
<mhall119> cprofitt: under loco_directory are multiple app directories, each of those will have a models.py
<mhall119> so loco_directory/teams/models.py
 * cprofitt nods
<mhall119> loco_dirctory/events/models.py
<mhall119> etc
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> see em
<cprofitt> the first few directories I looked in didn't have them
<cprofitt> so the models.py will only be in sub-app dirs
<cprofitt> k -- see some interesting stuff in some of those files
<cprofitt> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> let me know if you have any other questions
<cprofitt> I will -- still really basic level of knowledge, but making progress
<nigelb> mhall119: dear god. my inbox is exploding every time I wwake up
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah :(
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> Morning cjohnston
<Doc_bmh> nelp
<Doc_bmh> help
<Doc_bmh> Hello
<Ronnie> hello Doc_bmh
<cjohnston> lol
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<cjohnston> hi
<mhall119> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> trying to add an "Upcoming Meetings" RSS feed to our team's wordpress based website and i get the following error "RSS Error: A feed could not be found at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/rss" ... but that URL is valid
<cjohnston> using what reader?
<pace_t_zulu> using WordPress's RSS widget
<pace_t_zulu> as far as i know it's a standard component
<mhall119> pace_t_zulu: put a trailing / on the URL
<mhall119> you're probably getting an HTTP 302 redirecting you to that, but your rss widget doesn't follow it
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: tried that ... "RSS Error: A feed could not be found at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/rss/"
<mhall119> can you curl that URL?
<mhall119> it works for me
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: the url works
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: must be a wordpress problem...
<mhall119> yeah, or maybe there's something about our rss that it doesn't like
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: Safari parses the RSS ok ... may be worth opening a bug on once I have a better idea of where the problem lies
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: going to be afk for a few
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys quick question about the pronounciation of Ubuntu
<pace_t_zulu> i've always said it like:   ooo boon too
<pace_t_zulu> i've heard it often said like: you bun too
<pace_t_zulu> obviously my phonetic spelling abilities are lacking
<pace_t_zulu> but for those who have attended a UDS ...
<cjohnston> pronounce
<cjohnston> http://danielmiessler.com/blog/this-is-how-you-pronounce-ubuntu
<pace_t_zulu> cjohnston: perfect
<pace_t_zulu> cjohnston: so i had it right...
<pace_t_zulu> cjohnston: i'm glad my south african roots are worth something :)
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> I always say ooo bun too, even though I know it's wrong
<mhall119> I'm too southern to say ooo boon too
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-16
<daker> hello
 * daker is very sick :/
<mhall119> sleep and drink tea
<daker> mhall119, Chickenpox :/
<mhall119> ok, tea probably won't help that :(
<daker> nigelb, do you know where the LP API source code is ?
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston is this bug 669909 out of date ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 669909 in loco-directory "Attendee field needs sanity checks (affects: 1)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669909
<daker> ah it's already fixed it's due to u'guests': [u'8686458']
<daker> the ubuntu-light theme sucks :/
<daker> really sucks
<cjohnston> daker: how so
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-17
<daker> the UI fails, and the global architecture of the code is not good IMO
<nigelb> daker_: its part of lp codebase
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-18
<daker> hi
<bkerensa> cjohnston why  Confirmed to -> New on Bug #829038
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 829038 in loco-directory "Users signing in with OpenID having different name shown upon login (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829038
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-19
<cjohnston> mhall119_: nigelb we are getting more memory errors now
<mhall119> cjohnston: I saw the email :(
<daker> memory issues miam miam ツ
<mhall119> nigelb: are you around today?
<nigelb> mhall119: yeah
<nigelb> cjohnston: saw :/
<nigelb> mhall119: btw, I think its about time we put some caching work into LD.
<nigelb> (I'm willing to put some work into it too)
<mhall119> nigelb: +1, but not today
<nigelb> mhall119: sure, I was remarking in general. I just realized that. Like the teams page for instance can be cached for at least 15 minutes
<mhall119> definitely, the teams page is the perfect candidate for caching, and would make a huge improvement
<mhall119> nigelb: have you tried the django debug toolbar?
<mhall119> I just got it working on readfeeder this week, and it's pretty slick
<mhall119> tells you stuff like the # of db querys and time spent on them for any page you're viewing
<nigelb> mhall119: I've always had it on :)
<mhall119> heh, nevermind then
<daker> nigelb, why 15mins ? why not 1 week ?
<nigelb> daker: well, because when a team is added, we don't want them waiting a week to show up
<nigelb> upto 1 hour is fine
<nigelb> beyond that, it gets stale
<nigelb> mhall119: what's the best way to code up a person picker than can be shared across summit?
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> probably make an API based on the ones in loco_directory/service, and call it with jquery
<nigelb> mhall119: well, I'll be calling LP directly.
<nigelb> ooh, so build something in js entirely?
<nigelb> cjohnston: poke
<daker> nigelb, where are you going to use this person picker ?
<nigelb> daker: community sites. Or at least that's the plan. I dont' think I know enough JS.
<daker> someone have to tell me how to run summit :)
<nigelb> daker: summit.rtfd.org has everything you need to know
<daker> ah yes
<nigelb> :D
<daker> nigelb, how to get live data ?
<mhall119> you don't
<daker> i need to create them ?
<mhall119> yes, unfortunately that's the only way
<daker> ok
<daker> nigelb, mhall119  http://vimeo.com/27487587
<nigelb> yaili :)
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-21
<daker> mhall119, nigelb cjohnston no reviews :/
<daker> woo 101queries to display l.u.c/events/
<daker> just filed bug 830592
<nigelb> daker: \o/ thanks
<nigelb> I was talking to mhall about that the other day
<nigelb> ah, right you were around :)
<daker> :)
<mhall119> nigelb: which one is that?
<mhall119> nigelb: 101 queries? sounds like a job for .select_related
<nigelb> mhall119: the one where I said we need some caching for l.u.c
<Ronnie> daker, mhall119: reducing queries can also been done with: http://code.google.com/p/django-selectreverse/ and http://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-batch-select but also watch the query execution time. Sometimes 2 queries can be quicker than one, containing the same information
<daker> good to know
<mhall119> I still think a simple select_related will go a long way towards cutting down the number of queryies
<Ronnie> cjohnston, mhall119: how far is the blog functionality in l.u.c
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-13
<NicolasRaoul> for some reason I can't edit the wiki. I can log in, but then I get logged out when I go to another page
<NicolasRaoul> anyway, here is the thing I wanted to edit on the wiki:
<NicolasRaoul> at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Networking the following sentence should be removed because the link is 404 and the info there was not up-to-date anyway: "For more information on the process up to this point, please visit Bridged Networking with VirtualBox on Linux Hosts"
<NicolasRaoul> any good samaritan can do the edit? thanks a lot!
<head_victim> FYI, I just make the wiki edit requested above.
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm here
<m_3> cjohnston: yo
<cjohnston> hey..
<cjohnston> the dates are 28-31
<m_3> is that a gentle rampup or spike on the 28th?
<cjohnston> mhall119: would it be possible to run two summit instances on one db
<cjohnston> m_3: I would assume a rampup that spikes
<mhall119> cjohnston: technically yes
<m_3> ok, starting pretty much now?
<cjohnston> I would expect the week before people to be looking at what they want to attend, and then the day the conf starts the spike
<mhall119> cjohnston: but you might have race conditions if they are both trying to read/write to the same data
<cjohnston> m_3: ^
<m_3> mhall119: also, separate question... what about a dark spare that's pretty much ready to attach to the db and can fail over to pick up the load?
<m_3> mhall119: or is that just too much configuration risk for the reward?
<mhall119> m_3: are we talking summit or plumbers?
<cjohnston> mhall119: summit for plumbers and the setup
<mhall119> for plumbers, if you're using the juju charm with separate instances for django and postgres, it's just a matter of deploying another instance of summit
<mhall119> for summit, you'd have to work with IS
<cjohnston> we are strictly speaking the plumbers instance
<m_3> mhall119: right... I was thinking of attaching the elastic-ip to a proxy in front of django
<m_3> mhall119: configure it as a balancer that just has a failover
<m_3> (not balancing, so no race conditions)
<m_3> but that might be just complicating things with no benefit
<mhall119> m_3: yeah, I'm not too familiar with that kind of stuff
<m_3> mhall119: ok, thanks
<mhall119> m_3: amazon provides some of that, but I don't know how automated the failover can be
<m_3> cjohnston: ok, well lets walk through the juju mgmt process in a spare/scratch environment... sometime this week or next?
<cjohnston> m_3: for me, Friday of this week or nextweek
<m_3> mhall119: oh, wasn't thinking of alb svcs... I was thinking of haproxy or varnish
<m_3> cjohnston: cool
<m_3> sorry s/alb/elb/
<cjohnston> m_3: if we could set something up (can change) but a planned time, that would be helpful
<m_3> cjohnston: yeah, was just gonna look at cal
<m_3> cjohnston: what TZ you in?
<cjohnston> EST
<m_3> ok, scheduled... reschedule at will... I'm meeting-free otherwise
<cjohnston> Thanks
<daker> cjohnston: do you have any LTP db ?
<cjohnston> I think so
<cjohnston> dont know how old it is
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/2xpQW5q06Yp26f47lboHmb
<daker> 404
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/2xpQW5q06Yp26f47lboHmb
<cjohnston> I copied and pasted again
<cjohnston> same thing
<daker> maybe you need to make it public ?
<cjohnston> i did
<cjohnston> it works for me
<daker> ah i know
<cjohnston> figure it out?
<daker> yes
<daker> i use the HTTPS Everywhere extension
<daker> so when the link is converted to https it gives 404
<cjohnston> ahh
<daker> the converted link is https://one.ubuntu.com/2xpQW5q06Yp26f47lboHmb
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-14
<daker> cjohnston: i start losing control of the beast
<cjohnston> ?
<daker> LTP
<cjohnston> What do you mean by losing control
<daker> i don't know it's just a felling
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-15
<janos> hey imbrandon you around?
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-16
<trickyj>  /wc
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-19
<cpatrick08> I was trying to install a mainline kernel and kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<cpatrick08> I was trying to install a mainline kernel and kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
#ubuntu-website 2013-08-16
<cjohnston> daker: ping
<daker> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> daker: on http://162.213.34.2:8000/smokeng/saucy/image/638/camera-app-autopilot/68414/  is it possible to make the li's under 'artifacts' space based upon the text in the li
<cjohnston> say we have a really long file name, it would need more space, and the first column can really use less space
<daker> cjohnston: i think you should use this structure http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993500/
<daker> you'll have the list sidebyside with float:left
<cjohnston> daker: I need it to auto wrap because I have no defined number of files
<daker> then the width of each ul will depends on the bigger element on it
<daker> cjohnston: yes
<daker> {% if forloop.counter|divisibleby:X %}
<daker> then will need to find the X since you only have 3 lists
<daker> x = numbers_of_file/3
<daker> cjohnston: ^
<daker> cjohnston: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993533/
<cjohnston> daker: with that, how do I get the ul's side by side
<daker> ul.files { float: left;}
<daker> jamestunnicliffe:
<daker> opps wrong tab :)
<daker> cjohnston: ^
#ubuntu-website 2014-08-14
<pabs3> anyone know why this URL now returns HTML instead of a 404 or an image? http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/themes/ubuntu10/images/footer_logo.png
#ubuntu-website 2014-08-15
<pabs3> anyone know why this URL now returns HTML instead of a 404 or an image? http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/themes/ubuntu10/images/footer_logo.png
#ubuntu-website 2015-08-11
<nottrobin> Mike: waaaay!
<nottrobin> Guest96037: https://xkcd.com/936/
<Guest96037> yessss!
<nottrobin> MikeRobbo: are you a fan of XKCD? https://xkcd.com/936/
<MikeRobbo> Yeah. By the way, I have no idea how to use IRC properly....
<MikeRobbo> So Rafflecopter. Is there anyway to use it without their javascript widget thing? Has anyone used it before?
<antdillon> MikeRobbo, nope
<MikeRobbo> Grrrreat!
<antdillon> MikeRobbo, it would be good to just post data to them
<MikeRobbo> So I just set that password for everything and it's safe? That's so easy to remember!
<antdillon> MikeRobbo, thats what they keep telling me
<antdillon> MikeRobbo, is there widget styleable?
<antdillon> MikeRobbo, might be the easiest way to avoid keys and stuff
<antdillon> MikeRobbo, is it iframed?
<MikeRobbo> it's an iframe made by some javascript.... If I'm making a non javascript version it might not be an option
<MikeRobbo> antdillon: For now I'm just going to create & style the form as per the design doc so it's in my layout. We should have a propper chat about back end things later.
<MikeRobbo> antdillon: It looks unlikely Rafflecopter will be able to fit the designs though
<antdillon> MikeRobbo, cool, lets make a meeting
<antdillon> MikeRobbo, done, should have a meeting
<antdillon> in an email *
<MikeRobbo> antdillon: I thought you were just really quick and I didn't notice the meeting happening.
<MikeRobbo> antdillon: The copy I have for the thankyou page says "You will recieve an email shortly to confirm your entry into the prize draw"
<antdillon> MikeRobbo, sounds ok, pop it in and someone will review
#ubuntu-website 2016-08-15
<Sven_vB> hi!
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-13
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>                                                   
<mrBlaQ27>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys
<mrBlaQ27>  thinking you can ban staff
<mrBlaQ27>  when we complain about your spam
<chek27>                                                   
<chek27>                                                   
<chek27>                                                   
<olspookishmagus1>                                                   
<olspookishmagus1>                                                   
<olspookishmagus1>                                                   
<olspookishmagus1>                                                   
<olspookishmagus1>                                                   
<olspookishmagus1>                                                   
<johnny5625>                     _..._
<johnny5625>                  .-'     '-.
<johnny5625>                 /     _    _\
<johnny5625>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<johnny5625>               /':. .,_    |  |
<johnny5625>              |': ; /  \   /_/
<johnny5625>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<johnny5625>             ; ':.,         {
<johnny5625>            /      ;        }
<johnny5625>           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
<johnny5625>          |.      ':. ;``"``\
<johnny5625>         / '::'::'    /      ;
<johnny5625>        |':::' '::'  /       |
<johnny5625>        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<johnny5625>        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<johnny5625>       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<johnny5625>       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<johnny5625>       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<johnny5625>       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<johnny5625>       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<johnny5625>       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<johnny5625>       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<johnny5625>     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<johnny5625>     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<johnny5625>     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<johnny5625>      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<johnny5625>     ~ ~~         _')")
<johnny5625>     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<johnny5625>     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Penisbird
<johnny5625>      ~  ~ | ;  |       =========
<johnny5625>   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<johnny5625>           |/  \|
<MrHands5>                     _..._
<MrHands5>                  .-'     '-.
<MrHands5>                 /     _    _\
<MrHands5>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<MrHands5>               /':. .,_    |  |
<MrHands5>              |': ; /  \   /_/
<MrHands5>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<MrHands5>             ; ':.,         {
<MrHands5>            /      ;        }
<MrHands5>           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
<MrHands5>          |.      ':. ;``"``\
<MrHands5>         / '::'::'    /      ;
<MrHands5>        |':::' '::'  /       |
<MrHands5>        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<MrHands5>        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<MrHands5>       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<MrHands5>       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<MrHands5>       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<MrHands5>       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<MrHands5>       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<foamz23>                     _..._
<foamz23>                  .-'     '-.
<foamz23>                 /     _    _\
<ozy23>                     _..._
<ozy23>                  .-'     '-.
<ozy23>                 /     _    _\
<ozy23>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<ozy23>               /':. .,_    |  |
<ozy23>              |': ; /  \   /_/
<ozy23>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<ozy23>             ; ':.,         {
<ozy23>            /      ;        }
<ozy23>           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
<ozy23>          |.      ':. ;``"``\
<ozy23>         / '::'::'    /      ;
<ozy23>        |':::' '::'  /       |
<ozy23>        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<ozy23>        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<ozy23>       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<ozy23>       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<ozy23>       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<ozy23>       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<ozy23>       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<ozy23>       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<ozy23>       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<ozy23>     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<ozy23>     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<ozy23>     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<ozy23>      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<ozy23>     ~ ~~         _')")
<ozy23>     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<ozy23>     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Penisbird
<ozy23>      ~  ~ | ;  |       =========
<ozy23>   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<ozy23>           |/  \|
<cats9> |                     __oooo
<cats9> |                   //  /. . o
<cats9> |                 / /  |  . . o
<cats9> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<cats9> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<cats9> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<cats9> |               | /  |   ______________________
<cats9> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<cats9> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<cats9> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<cats9> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<cats9> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<cats9> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<cats9> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<cats9> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<cats9> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<cats9> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<cats9> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  OPERS           |
<cats9> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<cats9> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<cats9> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<cats9> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<cats9> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;     ;  /        ,--.......|.,
<cats9> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/    ;  ;       .'          '-='.
<cats9> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<cats9> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<cats9> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<cats9> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<cats9> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<cats9> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<cats9> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<cats9> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<cats9> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<cats9> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<cats9> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Basketballbird
<cats9> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       ==============
<cats9> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<cats9> |           |/  \|
<MalReynolds1> |                     __oooo
<MalReynolds1> |                   //  /. . o
<MalReynolds1> |                 / /  |  . . o
<MalReynolds1> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<MalReynolds1> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<MalReynolds1> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<MalReynolds1> |               | /  |   ______________________
<MalReynolds1> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<MalReynolds1> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<MalReynolds1> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<MalReynolds1> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<MalReynolds1> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<MalReynolds1> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<MalReynolds1> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<MalReynolds1> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<MalReynolds1> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<MalReynolds1> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<MalReynolds1> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  OPERS           |
<MalReynolds1> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<MalReynolds1> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<MalReynolds1> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<MalReynolds1> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<MalReynolds1> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;     ;  /        ,--.......|.,
<MalReynolds1> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/    ;  ;       .'          '-='.
<MalReynolds1> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<MalReynolds1> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<MalReynolds1> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<MalReynolds1> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<MalReynolds1> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<MalReynolds1> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<MalReynolds1> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<MalReynolds1> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<MalReynolds1> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<MalReynolds1> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<MalReynolds1> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Basketballbird
<MalReynolds1> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       ==============
<MalReynolds1> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<MalReynolds1> |           |/  \|
<naos12> |                     __oooo
<naos12> |                   //  /. . o
<naos12> |                 / /  |  . . o
<Silversword> Allah is doing
<Silversword> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> job is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<Silversword> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<Silversword> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<Silversword> light is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> americ is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> america is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<Silversword> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<Silversword> filesystem does not write without permission of allah
<Silversword> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> governments are not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> sleep is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> hunger is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> food does not take away the hunger Allah takes away the hunger
<Silversword> water does not take away the thirst Allah takes away the thirst
<Silversword> seeing is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> hearing is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> seasons are not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> weather is not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> humans are not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> animals are not doing Allah is doing
<Silversword> the best amongst you are those who learn and teach quran
<Silversword> one letter read from book of Allah amounts to one good deed and Allah multiplies one good deed ten times
<Silversword> hearts get rusted as does iron with water to remove rust from heart recitation of Quran and rememberance of death
<Silversword> heart is likened to a mirror
<Karasu12> Allah is doing
<Karasu12> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> job is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<Karasu12> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<Karasu12> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<Karasu12> light is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> americ is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> america is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<Karasu12> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<Karasu12> filesystem does not write without permission of allah
<Karasu12> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> governments are not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> sleep is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> hunger is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> food does not take away the hunger Allah takes away the hunger
<Karasu12> water does not take away the thirst Allah takes away the thirst
<Karasu12> seeing is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> hearing is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> seasons are not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> weather is not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> humans are not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> animals are not doing Allah is doing
<Karasu12> the best amongst you are those who learn and teach quran
<Karasu12> one letter read from book of Allah amounts to one good deed and Allah multiplies one good deed ten times
<mz`7> Allah is doing
<mz`7> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> job is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<mz`7> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<mz`7> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<mz`7> light is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> americ is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> america is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<mz`7> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<mz`7> filesystem does not write without permission of allah
<mz`7> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> governments are not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> sleep is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> hunger is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> food does not take away the hunger Allah takes away the hunger
<mz`7> water does not take away the thirst Allah takes away the thirst
<mz`7> seeing is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> hearing is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> seasons are not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> weather is not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> humans are not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> animals are not doing Allah is doing
<mz`7> the best amongst you are those who learn and teach quran
<mz`7> one letter read from book of Allah amounts to one good deed and Allah multiplies one good deed ten times
<woddf27> Allah is doing
<woddf27> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> job is not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<woddf27> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<woddf27> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<woddf27> light is not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<woddf27> americ is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> Allah is doing
<kspencer21> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> job is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<kspencer21> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<kspencer21> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<kspencer21> light is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> americ is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> america is not doing Allah is doing
<kspencer21> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<kspencer21> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Dan_Bennett> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rdococ27> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Silversword13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjou  /!\ ANDREW GODOY FINGERS HIS ASSHOLE LIVE ON CAMERA /!\  aboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<anticrisis> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<jhutchins14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jhutchins14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jhutchins14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jhutchins14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jhutchins14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jhutchins14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jhutchins14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jhutchins14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest19471>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest19471>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest19471>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest19471>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest19471>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest19471> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest19471> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest19471>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-14
<peaches>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<peaches>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<peaches>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<peaches>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<peaches>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<peaches> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<johnny565>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<amar>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<zzzADC13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest27205>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CalimeroTeknik>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest7873>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<KanerixWolfe>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kloeri18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<davidfg419>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Ovius>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<WikiPuppies10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<trobotham24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<AlexZ15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Kilo`byte>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<epic7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ablackack9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<primalz25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thunderrd10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thunderrd10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pidgeotto9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<anzuof20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<m4v16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kaptin23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kaptin23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<badseed>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<badseed>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kashike17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mfa2980>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-15
<quarks>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jrslepak4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<wols>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ZLSA11>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<yano16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<KindOne29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Immune>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mar77i_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Ragnor0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Melody\Concerto1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Melody\Concerto1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<wodencafe16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<onur15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cholcombe24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cholcombe24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-16
<Platonides26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<JoeK9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<JoeK9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<change>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest40835>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<BuildTheRobots27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<matti20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<matti20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Taylor18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Atlas18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Atlas18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<lmartin9218>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xboner>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cylon512_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GTAXL1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rolig>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<YuGiOhJCJ15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thisisbilly21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<clarjon125>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Texou6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Texou6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<chalcedony>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thk127>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thk127>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Tyrantelf17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Tyrantelf17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<badon1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Iota25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest7301429>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Miron19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<arlen>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<uptime12>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Alina-malina26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ovrstorm1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-17
<SiLuman>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<SiLuman>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Humbedooh16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<zzzADC12>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kaniini_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kaniini_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<barschmade>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<hggdh8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<calcul0n> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<tsglove8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Remco13> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<nullrouted> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<of> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<spacemud> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<sl3dge__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Comstock_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<abrotman0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Fridtjof> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<siniStar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Globalirc1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<mancha22> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<qew> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Fieldy18> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Hink> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<lbft14> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<aOssed10> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<r3m9> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<richvdh25> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<joycepao> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<eNbass3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Sigyn10> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<gregf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<rubdos15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<badon12> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<burnout_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Sheraf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<kameloso0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Croepha24> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Code_Red14> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<nosbig4> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-18
<nedbat17> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<kameloso8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<fluter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<clonak2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<eNigmaFx8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Notiche21> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Immune> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Oats87> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<CGML2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<hexa-5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<letty26> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<RaptorJesus6> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Alucard4200> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<swoolley21> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<abrotman13> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<TheSilentLink9> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<govg> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<mniip7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<CoJaBo24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<averell1> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ecks19> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<xfil> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Sousapro23> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<BenLand100> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<tsglove12> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pixdamix3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<node9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<steveeJ15> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<GuntherDW15> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Strog14> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<l2y> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<zopsi7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<swordsmanz24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Eduard_Munteanu2> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<TheoM> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ecks5> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<rikai> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<guest3546> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<cooldude9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<bolt29> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<atomicthumbs29> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ripdog16> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<guntbert5> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Sigyn7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-19
<bitch23> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Spaulding> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<TheoM> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Zanzibar18> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<purrdeta1> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Milos16> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<primalz15> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<rory29> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nortoh> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ripdog16> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<mrkirby15316> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest80526> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<matze19> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<prawnsalad23> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<codex2064> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<knolle4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ben_zen10> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<insidious22> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<evil> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<RichiH4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<We> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ljharb20> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<JStoker4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<SuchWow16> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Raziel10> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<because> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<mdoep5> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<insidious6> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<vamiry> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<LookingGlassSec> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<xfil> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Kinny11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Bonn3332> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<GeekDude11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<WizJin> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<knolle1> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<kayamm24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Redfoxmoon18> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<jorrakay24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Inception> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<rogue> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Moyst25> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<joycepao> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<CGML2> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Janusz7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
